# تساؤلات عن الصوم



## عمود الدين (27 يناير 2007)

كان شخص تشغله عدة تساؤلات عن الصوم ولم يجد لها إجابة فعزم فى نفسه أن يذهب إلى أبيه الروحى ليطرح عليه هذه الأسئلة التى تشغله وبالفعل ذهب إلى أبونا الكاهن و بأتضاع جلس أمامه وطرح أسئلة عليه: 

السوال: ما المقصود بكلمة الصوم يا أبى ؟ 
أبونا : الصوم فى الاصطلاح الكنسى يا بنى هو" الامتناع عن الطعام والشراب مدة معينة من النهار يعقبها طعام خال من الدسم الحيوانى وفى معناه الروحى هو وسيلة لانطلاق الروح من رباطات وسلطان الجسد لكى تتحد بالله وتتلامس معه . 
السوال: ولكن متى بدأ الإنسان يصوم لأول مرة ؟ 
أبونا : أول صوم يا ابنى كان فى جنة عدن عندما أمر الرب آدم وحواء بالأكل من كل شجر الجنة فيما عدا شجرة معرفة الخير والشر ( تك 17:2 ) كما سمح الله لذرية آدم بأكل الطعام النباتى فقط. 
حتى جاء الطوفان حيث سمح لهم بعده يأكل لحوم الحيوان. وكان ذلك نوعا من الصوم العام . 
السوال: هل كانت هناك اصوام ثابتة فى مواعيد محددة فى العهد القديم ؟ 
أبونا : أن الصوم فى مواعيد محددة تعليم كتابى فقد حدد الرب اصوام ثابتة لشعبه فى العهد القديم فقد ذكر فى سفر زكريا النبى صوم الشهر الرابع و صوم الشهر الخامس وصوم السابع و صوم العاشر (زك 19:8) و الحكمة يا ابنى فى تحديد مواعيد الصوم هو تنظيم العبادة الجماعية . 
السوال: لكن ده يا أبونا في العهد القديم … هل في العهد الجديد اشارة إلى الصوم ؟ 
أبونا : نعم يا فمثلا : 
( أ ) صام الرب يسوع أربعين يوما و أربعين ليلة (مت 2:4) صام عنا و قدم لنا      مثالا لتتبع اثر خطواته . 
(ب) صام الرسل قبل القداسات (اع 2:13) . 
(ج) صاموا أيضا عند اختيار الخدام ورسامتهم (أع3:13،27:14) . 
( د) الصوم فى وقت الخطر خلال رحلة بولس الرسول لروما . (أع 21:27) . 

السوال: اريد يا أبونا بعد اذنك أن أعرف ما رأى الكنائس المختلفة فى الصوم الانقطاعى ؟ 
أبونا : بالنسبة للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية فهى تمارس الصوم بنفس الأسلوب منذ العصر الرسولى طبقا لأسانيد تاريخية كثيرة وهو ما يؤيده التقليد و تذكره أقوال الآباء الأولين . 
أما الكنيسة الكاثوليكية فقد صامت قديما حسب قوانين الرسل وقرر مجمعها عام 541 م اعتبار كل من لا يصوم" انقطاعى" مذنبا أمام الله . وفى القرن الثامن الميلادي اعتبرت الكنيسة الغربية الصائم انقطاعيا مستحقا للمكافأة من السماء وان من يفطر بدون عذر يحرم من الكنيسة . 
وفى القرن السادس عشر الميلادي تحررت المذاهب البروتستانية المختلفة من الصوم و اصبح الصوم عندهم فرديا عندما تأتى للفرد ضيقة ولكى يتدخل الرب لحل مشكلة صعبة و بذلك رفضوا الاصوام "النباتية" فى مخالفة صريحة لما درجت عليه الكنيسة الأولى . 
وما أكدته أسفار العهد الجديد . (مت 15:9،اع 2:13،2كو5:6،27:11 ) كما لا يوافقون على الصوم النباتى و الانقطاع عن الطعام الحيوانى. 

السوال: هناك يا أبونا أصوام كثيرة في الكنيسة أريد أن أعرفها ؟ 
أبونا : الاصوام فى الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية يا هي تسليم آبائى استقر بتواتر الزمن استقرار القانون فهناك بعض الاصوام تسلمناها من آبائنا الرسل الذين عاصروا الرب يسوع والتى صاموها قبلنا ودونوا لنا نظامها فى كتب ارتقت عندنا إلى مرتبة تالية للكتاب المقدس . 
أول هذه الاصوام وأقدسها هو الصوم الكبير وصوم يومى الأربعاء والجمعة وصوم الرسل وهو من الاصوام التى صامها الآباء الرسل أيضا ثم صوم أهل نينوى الذى لم يكن معروفا حتى القرن التاسع الميلادى وبدأ كصوم كنسى عام يسبق الصوم الكبير بخمسة عشر يوما دائما منذ عهد البابا ابرأم بن زرعه البطريرك 62 سنه 968 م. ثم صوم الميلاد وصوم السيدة العذراء وصوم البرامون. 
السوال: هل يا أبونا جميع هذه الاصوام ذكرت فى العهد الجديد ؟ 
وان لم تذكر جميعها فلماذا نصومها يا أبى ؟ 
أبونا : الانجيل يا ابنى مسلم للرسل فما لفم و لم تدون كل تعاليم السيد المسيح ( يو 30:20-31 ،25:21) كما أن الانجيل قد تم تدوينه بعد فترة من صعود السيد المسيح ونحن نضع تعاليم آبائنا الرسل " كإنجيل شفاهى " يكمل ما حفظ لنا فى الانجيل الكتابى و نحترم و نطيع و نسمع ونقبل تلك التعاليم كاحترامنا و طاعتنا و قبولنا و سمعنا للرب نفسه (لو 16:10) . 
ويذكر الأنجيل يا أن المؤمنون قد تسلموا تعاليم الكنيسة من الرسل وخلفائهم . 
(1كو23:11،34،2تس15:2،2تى2:2،فى9:4،2يو:12) . 
ومن ثم نتسلم قوانين الآباء البطاركة القديسين الذين رتبوا الاصوام الباقية للآن و نقول كما قال القديس اغسطينوس أن عادتنا لها قوة القانون لأننا تسلمناها من أناس قديسين . 
السوال: ماذا يحدث يا أبى للإنسان لو لم يصم مع الكنيسة ؟ 
أبونا : المسيحى الحقيقى يا ابنى هو عضو فى جسد السيد المسيح الذى هو الكنيسة و هو لا يشذ عن الجماعة لأن العضو إذا خرج عن الجسد يفسد و يسبب للجسد آلاماً مبرحة…… المؤمن سيصوم لأن الكنيسة تصوم فهو منها ومعها وفيها. 
فالمفروض يا أن تطاع الكنيسة كما يطاع الله فقد قال الرب لتلاميذه 
"من يسمع منكم يسمع منى" (لو16:10) وان تصام الاصوام كاملة كما هى مقررة من قديم الزمان أما من تمنعه ظروفه الصحية فليعرض أمره على أب اعترافه ليأخذ منه حلا ولا يصح أن يختصر أيام الصوم من تلقاء نفسه يفطر ويصوم كما يشاء ، بل هناك تدبير روحي مع أب الاعتراف . 
السوال: يقول البعض أن السيد المسيح لم يحتم الصوم بل تركه للظروف بقوله " متى صمتم " فلماذا نصوم فى أوقات ثابتة "سنويا" ؟ 
أبونا : أن كلمه متى يا تفيد التحقيق والتأكيد وليس الشك ، بحيث يكون فى حكم الواقع المحتم مثل قول الرب : 
"متى جاء ابن الإنسان فى مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه" (مت31:25) . 
وقوله لبطرس " متى رجعت ثبت اخوتك " (لو23:22) . 
فواضح من ذلك أن بعد كلمة "متى" حقائق مقررة ووقوعها محتم وقد حدد الرب أوقاتا معينه للصوم (لا29:16، زك19:8، لو12:18) .وحدد الرب يسوع له المجد موعد بدء صوم الرسل بعد صعوده عنهم إلى السماء (مت15:9) وهذا ما تم فعلا (اع13،14،27) . 
أمر الرسول بولس المؤمنين بالصوم (1كو5:7). 
ويجب الخضوع للترتيب الكنسى الذى وضعه الرسل وخلفائهم. 
السوال: لكن يا أبونا البعض يقول أن الصوم يجب أن لا يتكرر سنويا ويجب أن يمارس فى وقت الضيقات فقط… فما رأى قدسك ؟ 
أبونا : الصوم كالصلاة و الصدقه يجب أن يتكرر فى موعده وكما سبق و قلت لك يا ابنى أن الرب حدد أوقاتا معينه للصوم وذلك لما للصوم من فوائد روحيه كثيرة. 
كما أن الصوم الجماعى يا ابنى هو تعليم كتابى ويدل على وحدانية الروح فى العبادة وفى التقرب إلى الله . 
كما أننا يا ابنى فى حرب دائمة مع الشياطين لذلك فنحن فى حاجة دائمة إلى الأسلحة الروحية المختلفة لمقاومتهم ومن هذه الأسلحة الصوم لذلك يجب التعود على أوقات الصوم فى أوقاته المعينة وعدم تركه للظروف أو قصره على أوقات الضيقات . 
السوال: الحقيقة يا أبونا قابلنى أحد الأشخاص يرفض الصوم نهائيا بزعم أن القديس بولس الرسول قد رفض الامتناع عن أكل معين بقوله " لا يحكم عليكم أحد فى أكل أو شرب " (كو16:2) فما رأى قدسك ؟ 
أبونا : إن قصد القديس بولس الرسول بهذه الآية هو عدم التمسك بالنظرة اليهودية بتقسيم الطعام إلى نجس و طاهر فهو لم يقل " لا يحكم أحد عليكم فى صوم " إنما عن هذه الاطعمه المعتبرة نجسة ودنسة قال الرسول بولس " لا يحكم عليكم أحد فى أكل أو شرب " وذلك لان فى بداية الإيمان بالمسيحية كان أول من دخل المسيحية هم اليهود فأرادوا تهويد المسيحية أى أن من يدخل فى المسيحية عليه ان يمارس كل العادات اليهودية مثل النجاسات والتطهير وحفظ السبت والاحتفال بالهلال وأوائل الشهور والأعياد اليهودية مثل الفصح والفطير والأبواق والمظال ويوم الكفارة فأراد بولس الرسول مقاومة تهويد المسيحية و لذلك قال " لا يحكم عليكم أحد فى أكل أو شرب أو من جهة عيد أو هلال أو سبت التى هى ظل الأمور العتيدة " إذن لم تكن مناسبة حديث عن الصوم و إنما عن العادات اليهودية التى يريدون إدخالها إلى المسيحية . 
السوال: كما أن ياابونا قال لي هذا الشخص بنوع من الاستخفاف هل ربنا قال للناس عندما تصوموا كلوا عدس وفول وبصارة ؟ 
أبونا : نعم حدد الرب أنواعا معينة من الطعام تؤكل فى الاصوام كما يلى : 

(أ) أمر الرب حزقيال النبى بالصوم ثم الإفطار على القمح " البليلة" والشعير والفول والعدس والدجن " الذرة الرفيعة " والكرسنه " الكمون " . (حز9:4) . 
(ب) صام دانيال عن أكل اللحوم وشرب الخمر (دا12:1) كما صام مع أصحابه الثلاثة وافطروا آخر النهارعلى القطانى "البقوليات" (دا8:1-16) . 
(ج) صام داود النبى بالزيت وقال " ركبتاى ارتعشتا من الصوم ولحمى هزل عن سمن " (مز24:109) . عارف يا الصوم فى كنيستنا ليس هو مجرد طعام نباتى إنما هو انقطاع عن الطعام فترة معينه يعقبها أكل نباتى من اجل لذة محبة الله وحفظ وصاياه بحب وفرح دون ضغط أو إكراه


----------



## Coptic Man (27 يناير 2007)

*شكرا يا عمود الدين علي الموضوع القيم*

*اللي بيرد علي اسئلة كثيرة *

*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## عمود الدين (28 يناير 2007)

لاشكر على واجب


----------



## أرزنا (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تساؤلات عن الصوم*

سلام المسيح:

شكرا لك على الموضوع


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تساؤلات عن الصوم*

++ شكراً للأخ المبارك عمود الدين على هذا الموضوع القيـِّـم 
+++  وتوجد مداخلة -- منهذا المنتدى الشامل -- أرجو أن يكون إضافتها فيها المزيد من الفائدة ، وهى :-
كل شيئ فى المسيحية له هدف ، وله – أيضاً – إسلوب (أى نظام) لضمان الوصول لهذا الهدف.
+++ وبخصوص الصلاة ، فالهدف هو الإتصال أو التواصل مع الله . ويمكن تشبيه ذلك ، بالإتصال التليفونى ، فهدفك منه هو الإتصال بالشخص الذى تطلبه ، ووسيلتك هى التليفون . فكذلك أيضاً الصلاة ، تفتح لك خط الإتصال مع الله .
+++ أما الوسيلة أو النظام (( كلمة نظام = كلمة : طقس ، باللغة اليونانية والقبطية )) لهذا الإتصال مع الله ، فهى بإسلوبين متلازمين متكاملين : 
  ((1))  إتصال (صلاة) دائم ، مثل الخط المفتوح دائماً ، بدون نظام محدد ، وذلك بتركيز مشاعر القلب نحو الله ، بمناداته ومناجاته بإستمرار ، فى كل الأوقات والمواقف بلا إستثناء ، بدون التقيد بأى شيئ  .
  ((2)) إتصال (صلاة) منظم ، أى أن له نظام (طقس) محدد ، وهو يكون أكثر تركيزاً ، لشحن القلب بشحنة روحية كبيرة ومركزة  .
  ++++ ويمكن تشبيه هذين الإسلوبين ، بإسلوبى الغذاء الجسدى ، فإننا نتناول وجبات كبيرة أساسية ، ثلاث مرات يومياً ، للحصول على غذاء كامل يحفظ للجسم صحته ، بالإضافة لبعض المشروبات والأطعمة الخفيفة ، مرات عديدة يومياً ، لإمداد الجسم بسعرات حرارية سريعة ، للحفاظ على مستوى أداء عالى ، ولمنع الإرهاق والهبوط  .
  +++++ والصلاة المنظمة ( الطقسية) قد تكون جماعية فى الكنيسة ، أو فردية ، للإنسان فى منزله . 
   ++ كما أن نظامها يشمل الوقت ( مثل الأجبية ، بحسب الوقت أو الساعة ) ، كما يشمل مضمون الصلاة ذاتها ، إذ تكون بالمزامير وقطع من الإنجيل ، مع صلوات عميقة لقديسى الكنيسة ، التى هى ميراث القديسين  .
  +++++ والصلاة المنظمة الكنسية ، مفيدة جدأ جداً ،( مثلها مثل الوجبات الرئيسية) إذ تشحن الوجدان بكلام الله ، المملوء فوائد والمغذى روحياً ، إذ يحفظ الإنسان كلماتها الروحانية القوية ، فتظل تتردد داخل عقله الواعى والباطن ، معاً ، بل وحتى فى أحلامه ، ففى لحظات الإستيقاظ يجدها تتردد داخل عقله ، فتملأ نفسه فرحاً وسلاماً لذيذاً ، بل وحتى فى غرفة العمليات ، كثيراً ما يجدون البعض وهم يرتلون التسبحة والمزامير ، وهم تحت تأثير البنج الكلى   !!!!
  +++++ كما أن الصلاة بالمزامير والتسبحة المحفوظة ، تحمى الإنسان من الظروف السيئة ، كالوحدة والضغوط المختلفة ، فتكون حصناً ضد الكآبة . كما أنها تحميه من الحروب الفكرية ، إذ أن العقل المملوء بهذه الصلوات والتسابيح ، لا يجد الشيطان فيه موضعاً فارغاً ليملأه بالأفكار الشريرة ، ولذلك قال القديسون :- " إحفظ المزامير ، تحفظك   " 
 ++++++ ولكن ، مثلما فى كل أعمال الإنسان ، يجب أن تكون الصلاة -- منظمة كانت أم مرتجلة -- أن تكون من كل القلب ، وإلاّ  فقدت صفتها كصلة مع الله ، وتحولت إلى عمل من أعمال الرياء ، وذلك ينطبق على النوعين معاً .
 ++++++ ولكن تقصير البعض فى صلاتهم – المرتجلة أم المنظمة – لا يعنى أن نلغى الصلاة كلها ، بل لنتمثل بالخير والصحيح ، ونستبعد من حساباتنا ، ما عدا ذلك . 
++++ كما يجب ألاّ ننهزم أمام محاربات الشيطان ، إذا حاول تعطيلنا عن الصلاة بتشويش الفكر ، بل يجب أن نقاومه ونستمر فى صلاتنا ، لأن الله يعرف أن رغبة قلوبنا هى الصلاة إليه ، وأننا نتعرض لهذه الحرب ولا نستسلم لها ، بل نجاهد ضدها ، وفى النهاية سننتصر عليه :- [ قاوموا إبليس ، فيهرب منكم ]


----------



## Bent el Massih (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تساؤلات عن الصوم*

*شكرا يا عمود الدين علي الموضوع الرائع
وشكرا يامكرم زكى شنوده على مداخلتك الجميلة
الرب يبارككم ويعو ض تعبكم*


----------



## صوت الرب (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تساؤلات عن الصوم*



> أول صوم يا ابنى كان فى جنة عدن عندما أمر الرب آدم وحواء بالأكل من كل شجر الجنة فيما عدا شجرة معرفة الخير والشر ( تك 17:2 ) كما سمح الله لذرية آدم بأكل الطعام النباتى فقط.
> حتى جاء الطوفان حيث سمح لهم بعده يأكل لحوم الحيوان. وكان ذلك نوعا من الصوم العام .


*هذه معلومة جديدة بالنسبة لي
شكرا يا عمود لدين على الموضوع
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## peace the best (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تساؤلات عن الصوم*

السلام عليكم جميعا
شكرا لك أخي (عمود الدين )على هذا الموضوع الذي يجيب على كثير من التساؤلات
و شكرا لك أخي(مكرم زكي شنودة )على هذه الإضافات المميزة
 لقد افدتموني أفادكم الرب
و السلام


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تساؤلات عن الصوم*

شكراً للأخ الحبيب / peace the best  على مجاملته 
+++ وأكرر الشكر للأخ الحبيب عمود الدين على هذا الموضوع القيـِّــــم .
+++ وأعتذر عن أن مداخلتى لم تكن فى الصميم ، عن الصوم نفسه ، ولكن  عن أخته ، الصلاة .
++ فإسمحوا لى بأن أزيد وأقول بأننا نصوم عن تلك الأطعمة ، ليس بسبب أننا نحرمها ، بل من أجل التقشف فقط ، بدليل أننا نعود ونأكلها فى غير أوقات الصوم .
 +++++ فقد عاب الله على الشعب --فى العهد القديم -- لأنهم كانوا يوجدون مسرة فى أثناء صومهم ، ولذلك فإننا نمنع الجسد عن كل مسراته . 
++ ولذلك السبب ، طلب بولس الرسول ، بأن يتفرغ الزوجان للصوم والصلاة ، إلى حين إنتهائه  .


----------



## عمود الدين (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تساؤلات عن الصوم*

شكرا لردودكم


----------



## holyland (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تساؤلات عن الصوم*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل فهنالك معلومات ذكرت في هذا الموضوع لم اكن اعرفها من قبل


----------



## imanrani (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تساؤلات عن الصوم*

انا فلسطينية من بيت لحم ادعوكم للصيام لفك الحصار عن غزة والدعاء امتواصل لنا
لنصم يومي الاربعاء و الجمعة هذا الاسبوع


----------



## imanrani (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تساؤلات عن الصوم*

اختي فادية اريد منك تخفيف اللهجة مع المسلمين لماذا لا نخصص صسفحة للتحاور ونبين لهم مدي تسامح الدين المسيحي واننا لسنا كفار كما يعتقد البعض


----------



## Meriamty (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تساؤلات عن الصوم*



موضوع راائع جداااا يا عمود الدين 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## عمود الدين (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تساؤلات عن الصوم*



holyland قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل فهنالك معلومات ذكرت في هذا الموضوع لم اكن اعرفها من قبل



شكرا لردك


----------



## عمود الدين (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تساؤلات عن الصوم*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راائع جداااا يا عمود الدين
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك
> ...



*شكرا لردك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى للموضوع القيم والمفيد
الرب يبارك مجهودك​*


----------

